# 1/24 Airfix Hawker Harrier score!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

:thumbsup: I could not believe it! Brand new, Sealed in the the box Airfix 1/24 Hawker Harrier GR3 for a buy now at 36.00 bucks with 8.00 shipping!!  

After a little research for the going price at Great Models, Squadron and a few other online shops at 79.99 and up I went for it! 

Now to just get the Flightpath PE set.

As soon as I'm done with my 1/350 TITANIC its my next project for sure! I have always liked the Harrier but you gotta do this baby in 1/32 or larger! 

Reviews say its the same kit as before and they ask you to cut off the old nose and glue on the new one...sounds a bit cheezy but it works cuz I wanna build it as the older Harrier anyways.

Anyone ever build this kit before?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good deal!
I've never had the kit. Let us know what it's like.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

John! I can't believe you have never seen this kit before....its one of those Aifix 1/24 scale planes that has been around for a while now under different box art and versions. I can't wait to dig in!

I wonder if they make a 1/24 Arnold Schwarzenegger figure to go with it? :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I've seen it in the store, I just never wanted a Harrier that big! :lol:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats what she said!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*YES!!!*

*FAR OUT!!! The 'older' 1/24 Aifix Hawker Harrier kit I was originally looking at ended tonight at 41.00 with 15.00 shipping!!! and that was with faded decals and scuffed clear parts! 

It's things like this.. that almost makes up for the Seattle SeaHawks  *


----------



## Spellbinder99 (May 19, 2000)

I have that issue of the Harrier kit Fluke and I can confirm that all the parts to make the original GR1/ AV8A version are in the box, the most major work being cutting off the nose and replacing it if you want the GR3.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Tony!

No problemo here, I wanna build it as the GR1 anyways!

Is the cockpit in real need of detail help as the kit reviews say?


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm the one who bought the 41.00 Harrier. It's going to be used on 3 different studio scale models. The Galactica, Space 1999 Laser Tank, and Space 1999 Large Hawk.
Airfix is showing another 1/24 scale kit in their 2005 catalog if my local hobby shop can be trusted.
Scott


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Far out... small world huh?

My goof.....The Harrier that had the scrathed clear parts was a different kit I was watching.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Wasn't worried as none of the clear parts are needed, the decals are used on the Hawk and Laser Tank. I have a scan of those in case there wasn't a sheet.
Now to find a set of Letterset bathroom planning rub downs, they are also used on a lot of the Anderson shows minatures.
Scott


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sounds cool! keep us updated.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Fluke,

Don't forget to post pix when you start this project. Thanks! rr :thumbsup:


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'd like to see it to.
Scott


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks guys I will.

I wanna get this awesome super detail set from FLIGHTPATH, Man! its the biggest and most comprehensive photo etch kit I have ever seen! Three big sheets of goodies including Cockpit floor, tub and other cool detail stuff! but its 59.00 UK price, Hannants has a lower 'export' price...I sent them an e-mail to ask what my cost would be. 

These pics do not inlude some resin parts that are included.

Dang! it almost looks like you don't need the model kit to build the aircraft!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I _really, *really*_ want one of these Harrier kits -- along with some version of the Tamiya 1/32 F-14, as these are my two favorite military aircraft.

Therefore -- I hate you, ya long-eared galoot!  

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

I've been told that Airfix has a 1/24 Harrier in their 2005 catalog priced at $75.
Scott


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yep! Thats about right for the U.S. price. I have seen it listed as up to 79.00.

I wonder what the MPC/Airfix U.S. price was in 1977 when it was first issued, probably 16.00 bucks or something like that  

Hey isn't *model citizen* a member here or some other board?


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Fluke, I have an Airfix 1/24 Harrier in my closet still unbuilt from 20 years ago! I wonder if the decals have had it...? I have seen a book by Osprey Modelling solely dedicated to the Harrier I and II kits, although I imagine you may already have it? The PE parts upgrade is unbelievable, I might order myself the cockpit detailing set from Linden Hill imports, the Airfix kit is sorely lacking in this respect. Cheers, Fox.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

FOX,

I could send you all the UK and other national markings that I will not be using. 'WHEN' I build my Harrier I'm going to make it the US MARINES bird.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Thanks Fluke, I do not intend to try the 1/24th Harrier until my display cabinet is built, otherwise I simply won't have anywhere safe to put it. I have a friend who has promised me to build me a cabinet, although 'when' is the $64 question. I'll check my existing Harrier decals and see if they need replacing. I have a very old Airfix 1/24 Messerschmitt Bf109E unbuilt, and its decals have gone yellow, I know I will have to replace them when it comes time to tackle that kit.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

G'day Fluke, that Osprey Modelling book can be found here, covers the Harrier 1/24, 1/48 and 1/72 kits all the one book:
http://www.ospreypublishing.com/title_detail.php/title=S647X~ser=MOD
You can view a smaple apge if you like. Cheers, Fox.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

There is a book out there called *'The Harrier inside and out'* I have seen it at amazon.com .......could be very interesting!


----------

